# IPv4 to IPv6 translation - faith



## userCroatia (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello,

I am working for a while on project where I have to establish connection beetwen IPv6/IPv4 nodes, vice versa. I am trying to solve the task with faith packet, and I solved IPv6/IPv4
(IPv6 node to IPv4 node)connection, but for IPv4/IPv6 (IPv4 to IPv6) I can't find solution.

According to faith man pages, IPv4/IPv6 translation cannot be solved by faith so did anybody find a solution for IPv4/IPv6 translation *on any other way*?


----------



## tingo (Jul 18, 2010)

Perhaps gif(4)?


----------



## userCroatia (Jul 19, 2010)

tingo said:
			
		

> Perhaps gif(4)?



Gif interface is for tunneling, and I need direct communication between IPv6-only node and IPv4-node, in both directions. The concept that I need is translation, not tunneling.
Thanks anyway!


----------

